# BRIGHT NON-LED reverse lights



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Any suggestion besides the Bosch bright white bulbs or any LED bulbs? 2011 f350 bulb 921
I want something to MELT SNOW I think stock is 12-16w. Rather not melt housing either.
Thanks,
Guy who doesn't want aftermarket box lights.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know you say no LED’s, but I stuck some Brightstar led bulbs in my 2011 F350’s reverse lights this summer. Much better light than the stock bulbs. Should be even brighter with the snow, but haven’t used them in snow yet

Since reverse lights don’t stay on very long, they’re not going to get warm enough to melt snow on the lens, even with oem bulbs. I don’t think i’v Ever had much of an issue with snow blocking the light though.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's wrong with slim line LEDs for reverse?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dieselss said:


> What's wrong with slim line LEDs for reverse?


Nothing


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

How about something like this?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Philips-CrystalVision-ultra-miniature-921-Pack-of-2/618769756
Any better?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

I just bought two 6in led Work lights and I’m getting them mounted this weekend underneath my truck to act as fog lights for revers. I’m a little concerned with how much will get sprayed on them but I’ll post pictures when it’s done and let you know how they work when we get are first big storm! I’m supper excited they’re over 5000 lumens a piece


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I put bought two 3" x 6" leds and mounted them under my rear bumpa. The bought two reverse LED bulbs. They have bright white light from them and really light better then stock bulbs. I also bought a 20" LED light bar and mounted that between my plow lights on the head gear. Please. I have a brain and use the light bar for driveway plowing only. NOT on the road or highway. 
I'm sorry you don't like LED's. But I want to see what I'm doing while plowing or backing up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

stainlessman said:


> But I want to see what I'm doing while plowing or backing


Ain't that what the plow and bumper are for?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> just bought two 6in led Work lights





Rubber City Landscaping said:


> over 5000 lumens a piece


Pics........


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...ht-bar-55w-flood-light-5040-lumens/1937/4142/ These are what I bought. They aren't installed yet but I'm really impressed with the quality of how their built. But we will see how they work in action


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing


Not sure what slim line LEDs are but I constantly back into banks and I fear they would be buried. My reverse lights are on almost 1/2 the time I'm plowing and it's quite clear that they melt the snow...just want a bit brighter without pissing people off or having to do any wiring.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m pretty new to the site and to plowing but I’m pretty sure you shouldn’t be backing into snow banks just asking to crack your rear light housings


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 4 LEDs on he back, and the 2 stick that came.with the dumpbox. It's a little much for not having a back window to look through .They all work great.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine, have not broken them yet.....


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Those are awesome! Mine are way overkill size wise. Its amazing how bright LEDs are these days


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

dieselss said:


> Mine, have not broken them yet.....
> 
> View attachment 186219
> 
> ...


I like that you put it on the hitch. My bumper is not in the most solid state on the bottom, and I didn't trust lights to hold up there very long. I may use that idea


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> What's wrong with slim line LEDs for reverse?


Right...who doesn't want more jagoof lights?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

dieselss said:


> Mine, have not broken them yet.....
> 
> View attachment 186219
> 
> ...


How come you have your tailpipe pointed down? Just curious....never seen one like that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always liked the turn down exhaust....and it helps drying off the boots


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Always liked the turn down exhaust....and it helps drying off the boots


I thought it was a traction aid when backing up...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was a traction aid when backing up...


Dont need it when you got 100% traction all the time.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Dont need it when you got 100% traction all the time.....


What was I thinking???


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

With the 10,000 choices of LED's on Amazon there is a light configuration and price for everyone. I wanted to upgrade to the Boss LED plow lights. But the price is just out of this world. A 20" , $20. dollar light bar from Amazon. I'm good.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I used up a lot of Chinese LED's, and finally went with rigid. They seem to tolerate hundreds, if not a thousand cycles per night when the cheap ones would sometimes not last a night.
I like the lights up high and bright.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

veggin psd said:


> I used up a lot of Chinese LED's, and finally went with rigid. They seem to tolerate hundreds, if not a thousand cycles per night when the cheap ones would sometimes not last a night.
> I like the lights up high and bright.
> 
> View attachment 186241


That is awesome!


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

In what application would you need a back blade ? Car dealership with multi garage bays ? I don't plow for a living so it looks like a big investment but it must be a time saver for someone who does. I had seen them on the Boss website.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If our trucks don't have a spreader they have a backblade.

Not sure there's a lot I plow that I don't use it at least once.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two Ebling. Myself and whomever is in the other truck wonder why I spend so much on the iron hanging off the front. The real work gets done with the plow on the back.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

This is my light setup on my back blade. Very bright


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

These are a great option also. Just wire into a 7 way plug.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Mine, have not broken them yet.....
> 
> View attachment 186219
> 
> ...


Ive been tempted to mount lights underneath but seems like they would take a beating. How many winters with them? They look new.

I dont want lights on the bed corners especially with the tonneau making it a challenge.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> Ive been tempted to mount lights underneath but seems like they would take a beating. How many winters with them? They look new.
> 
> I dont want lights on the bed corners especially with the tonneau making it a challenge.


I've got a rigid industry light on there with the side lens, it works well


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I hve regulat hallogen plow lights and driving in the snow i cant keep them clean. Im not thinking hallogens get hot enough to melt the snow. 
Being that your looking for backup lights they will be subject to salt spray alot more than the front. Even if they could burn off the water/snow you would still be left with road grime and salt. Just get what ever is brightest


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

891ECA53-EBE6-4B39-981C-28EF100EE922




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018











  








C90EB5EE-FC75-461B-BBDC-3F9CA15BB3A1




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018











  








F9ABF490-D86B-4112-B4B8-D0F9DA448BCC




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018








Supper happy how they turned out. We will see how the handle the snow and I may have to tweak the angle.


----------

